# National exam... no bathroom breaks



## meboubou (Dec 14, 2009)

So next sunday I have a HUGE exam. The type that if I fail, my admission letter for september will not be worth much more than to start a fire with... Now I,ve studied nonstop for the past weeks, staying home from school because of unpredictable BM's.... I'm slighlty stressed though I'm trying to control that.. the only issue is that.. bathroom breaks are not allowed during this 3 hour exam. Since my professors are not involved in this Exam proccess, I'll need to negociate with the examiner by myself. I'll be ready with a doctors note in hand but... I'm terrified of what might happen... If I leave the exam room without authorisation, it's an automatic fail. Has anyone had to go through something similare? Idea's of how to prepare myself? The stress of the exam is enough that's it's screwing up my whole body, I'm not sure how I'll manage during the exam...


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been in a similar situation myself - I took the Bar Exam last year. I brought a doctor's note, talked with the exam proctor before the exam began, and all was well. Usually when they say "no bathroom breaks" they mean no leaving the room without permission. I have never had an exam, PSATS, SATS, LSATS, law school exams, or the Bar Exam where you could not leave the room for the bathroom if you have the proctor's permission.


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

1Jurisdiva said:


> I have been in a similar situation myself - I took the Bar Exam last year. I brought a doctor's note, talked with the exam proctor before the exam began, and all was well. Usually when they say "no bathroom breaks" they mean no leaving the room without permission. I have never had an exam, PSATS, SATS, LSATS, law school exams, or the Bar Exam where you could not leave the room for the bathroom if you have the proctor's permission.


Not there yet, but the LSAT's and SAT's are ok with a Dr.'s note in my experience....In fact most places are very cool IF you ask them before and not on the day of the test...


----------



## phonakins (May 25, 2010)

Just be prepared that you'll have an escort that'll make sure you haven't hidden any cheat sheets in the stall. (that's to say don't get stressed if they stand in the room and wait for you the whole time while you're in the cubicle too)


----------

